# Clamp-All Clamp Set



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone using the 

Maestro M1201 Clamp-All Clamp Set ?

For picture frames,base boards, casing, crown or cabinet door frames,column wraps, if so what do you think about them ? and do they hold over time,,(keep the spring) steel or stanless steel ?....rubber caps ?, hand install tool ? cheap or so so tool ?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000067S1A

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000067S1C



=========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just poping this one back up 

==========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very dear German friend of mine, long since in Heaven, had a very similar system for picture framing, it consisted of very strong spring clips with points at each end and the expansion pliers, he brought them with him when he migrated to Australia in the early 1950's. I still have a picture frame that he made, the "holes" are so small that he didn't make any attempt to fill them. It was a very clever system Bj.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry thanks

Do you have your German friend's email address or maybe a phone number ? for him..some things you can take with you and just maybe he did 


==========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After he died his daughter took control of his house and workshop and she was a real "money grabber" so I don't know what happened to his tools, which included a magnificent 15" radial arm saw, even a big guy like you could swing on the arm and there would be no movement.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

> Do you have your German friend's email address or maybe a phone number ? for him..some things you can take with you and just maybe he did


I believe where he is at Bj - the capability is to send out messages but not contact in a direct manner - the big Guy - has certain policies. But can you image the woodworking shop they have?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a lovely way to remember my late friend, turning out magnificent pieces in an incredibly well equipped workshop. I've never had this thought before, but now thanks to you fourleftpaws, it will remain with me. I think Bj missed the "long since in Heaven" bit.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Nah,

BJ got it, he just put it a little bit cryptic....

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I think you're right Ed, at times Bj has a wicked sense of humour,


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, I had to read it more than a couple times to get it too Harry....

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry and Ed

I don't look at death the same way as most do,,, it's just one end of a string, that all of us must do,,it's not the end it's a new start, you had your time in hell now it's time to get out of it...and they say the good go 1st.and Harry you will be one of the last to go, I'm sure,,, hahahahahahahahaha LOL LOL ,you know I'm joking Harry you should have gone about 50 years ago...but like you I will be here until I'm about 100 or so..LOL ...hahahahaha .. I have many more people to piss off b/4 I go... hahahaha..that's why they call it hell....


===========


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Well BJ,

I tend to agree with you, in fact I do....this is a temporary stop off for testing.....then we see how we did.....just an exam room if you will.

Temper the character to fullness so it will be of some use to humanity.....guess that's why I like this forum...I see a lot of that positive quality of service to each other here....

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will post a review after I give it a test run 


Order #: 103-5452217-4673068 
Shipping Method: FREE Super Saver Shipping 
Shipping Preference: Group my items into as few shipments as possible 
Subtotal of Items: $51.98 
Shipping & Handling: $5.85 
Super Saver Discount -$5.85 

------ 
Total for this Order: $51.98 


Shipping estimate for these items: January 29, 2008 - January 31, 2008 
1 "Maestro M200 Set of Two Small Clamps with 1/2-Inch - 2-Inch Openings"
Tools & Hardware; $11.99

Sold by: Amazon.com 
1 "Maestro M1201 Clamp-All Clamp Set"
Tools & Hardware; $39.99

Sold by: Amazon.com 

============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice pick up BJ, missed these I guess. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

JUst one user review  on the Clamp-All Clamp Set

They work great and do hold very well , work great on picture frames and it's hard to see the little holes they put in the stock...they work best in hardwood.

As far as using them on boxes I don't think so ,the holes do show up in the corners and must be filled...I did use them also on hexagon and the work well also but the same thing as the boxes..

The little rubber tips don't hold that well for hexagon but they do for boxes but do like to slip around rather than hold...

so all in all I would give the 3 stars out of 5 stars...



==========




bobj3 said:


> I will post a review after I give it a test run
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

